# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی کامپیوتر شهید باهنر کرمان

## melis

سلام دوستان

در مورد تاپیک قبلیم که در مورد صنایع بود خیلی کمکم کردین... ممنون

.........................

من به کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی میشه گفت علاقه دارم و الان هم یه چیزایی از برنامه نویسی تحت وب میدونم...

دوستانی که ازشون در مورد رشته کامپیوتر پرسیدم تقریبا 80درصدشون گفتن نرو!!! و دلیل عمدش هم اشباع شدن و زیاد بودن افراد توی این رشته هست و بازار کار کم براش پیدا میشه... و یه دلیل دیگه هم داشتن این بود که کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی رو بدون دانشگاه هم میشه یاد گرفت و این 4سال الکی به هدر میره و گفتن توی دانشگاه در رشته کامپیوتر چیز زیادی یاد نمیدن که ارزش 4سال رو داشته باشه و توی این 4سال میشه یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای شد!

از یه طرف میگم حرف های این دوستان درسته و از طرف دیگه هم با دانشگاه رفتن حداقل یه مدرک داری که اگه جایی خواستی استخدام بشی و مدرک خواست مدرک رو داشته باشی!

به نظرتون چیکار کنم؟! برم یا نه؟!


دانشگاه مدنظرم هم باهنر کرمان هست .. به نظرتون این دانشگاه سطح علمی خوبی در رشته کامپیوتر داره و میشه روش حساب کرد؟! کسی از دوستان هست که این دانشگاه باشه؟!

ممنون

----------


## Mohammad DH

ببین من پسر عمم صنایع باهنر کرمان خوند فوقش رو مدیرت دانشگاه تهران قبول شد خودش که خیلی راضی بود سطح دانشگاش خیلی بالاس فضاش هم بزرگ و عالیه بچه هاش هم درسخونن (اونجا کسی با بازی بازی پاس نمی کنه درسارو)

----------


## Nima77

> سلام دوستان
> 
> در مورد تاپیک قبلیم که در مورد صنایع بود خیلی کمکم کردین... ممنون
> 
> .........................
> 
> من به کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی میشه گفت علاقه دارم و الان هم یه چیزایی از برنامه نویسی تحت وب میدونم...
> 
> دوستانی که ازشون در مورد رشته کامپیوتر پرسیدم تقریبا 80درصدشون گفتن نرو!!! و دلیل عمدش هم اشباع شدن و زیاد بودن افراد توی این رشته هست و بازار کار کم براش پیدا میشه... و یه دلیل دیگه هم داشتن این بود که کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی رو بدون دانشگاه هم میشه یاد گرفت و این 4سال الکی به هدر میره و گفتن توی دانشگاه در رشته کامپیوتر چیز زیادی یاد نمیدن که ارزش 4سال رو داشته باشه و توی این 4سال میشه یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای شد!
> ...


من یکی از دوستام دوسال پیش اونحا قبول شد رشته علوم کامپیوتر
میگفت تو دانشگاه باهنر در همه ی رشته ها سختگیری خییلیی زیاده و دانشجو رو در زمینه محاسبات تو برنامه نویسی و مسائل مربوط به چالش میکشه تا تو زمینه برنامه نویسی قوی بشن.
رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر شاخه نرم افزار بنظر من باید خودت خییلی قوی باشی و بیرون از دانشگاه از همون اول خودتو جا بندازی در زمینه برنامه نویسی...یعنی محدود به آموخته های دانشگاه نباشی و همیشه ایده داشته باشی واسه نوشتن وبرنامه نویسی کردن تا ایده هات رو ببینن مردم . کلا یعنی باید خیلی زرنگ باشی

----------

